# Review: Skilhunt H03 RC



## narmattaru (Mar 9, 2018)

Review example was provided by manufacturer. Here(link is external) is a H03RC product page.
H03 is #1 headlamp here in Russia (and I think in other ex-USSR countries) for it`s price\usability\functionality ratio. The only feature, that this model lacks is battery charge function. Now it is fixed, welcome H03 RC.










*
size :*
length – 101,7mm 
Head diameter – 23,5mm мм ( 25,3 with button) 
Body diameter – 21,9mm
Inside diameter – 18,9 мм.
*weight : *
H03RC– 49g.
- headstrap rubber holder – 15g.
- holder + headband – 31 g.
- vertical headband – 10 g.
*Comparing to H03, this model is gust 1,8mm longer and 5g heavier*
*PACKAGE AND APPEARANCE

*​



This time that`s the same box that Skilhunts use for 18650 flashlights, not yellow box that we used to see in H02\H03












Inside, in foam rubber lays H03RC itself.



Below foam rubber that are cardboard cover that hides all the includes. The rest ones are the same, the only addition here is USB charge cable.






As I mentioned above, difference between RC and regular H03 is almost invisible. If Skilhunt decided to choose regular charge port below head, under rubber plug, that would have led to about 10mm extra length and worse waterproof. Positive side of this would be not using original Skilhunt charge cable, any micro-USB would work. So, as usually, it`s own PROs and CONs.




TIR optic is the same as XM-L2 under it.
















One more minor difference is location of print with logo.









Cooling ribs are qiute deep. OMG, I have to repeat that all you know from previous version )



Rhombic knurling is quite good for greep. 



Rubber button also serves as indicator, with RED-GREEN LEDs inside.



Small threads are perfectly lubricated. 



Tail spring is not that thick, but it shouldn’t be.



Tail magnet can be replaced with spare plastic round. 






Though headlamp is short, there are still some space to place spring at head, good. 



I unscrewed ring at contact plate, thougt that would let me haul out charge electronic – no way. Seems that it was placed from bottom part of head, of glued. BTW, body is also glued to head, there is no way to unscrew it.
The last that need to be mentioned is a charge cable. It is plastic round with RED-BLUE indicator LEDs inside. Connection part consists of round “-“ and small “+” stick in the centre. There are also Type-C plug to use for phone charging.






Everything seems to be OK except one really CON which is really weak magnet. Just move cable or headlamp little bit at magnet at contact plate will loose contact with head. So there is no way to charge headlamp on the move. Both cable and H03RC must stand still to keep connnection. This *SHOULD* be fixed with stronger magnet. 
I assume that charge electronics locate in cable and head includes only some shortage-protection circuite.

BTW, i personally prefer mini-usb charge port, as i can use it with any cable.
I put H03RC in water, everything works great. 

When I connected multimeter to both + and – at head contact plate, device showed 0.003A.












Overall impression is the same as for previous version – everything is nice. Besides weak magnet.
*UI

*​The same, absolutely the same. The same perfect UI that I like here soo much.




There is mode memory.

From OFFF: a short click – ON , a long click – LOW, double click – TURBO .

From ON, a long click – OFFF,short click – cycle throw modes. 3x click start strobe and 2 beacons. To cycle between them, make a double click..

—
Submodes: Each mode has 2 presets, like L2\L1. To change – quick double click. Power indication. 

When voltage drops down lower than 3.3V, indicator flashes twice every 2s; lower than 3V, indicator flashes 3 times every second), and also as a locator.

LOCKOUT
1.5 sec press to lock in and out.

I think 1.5 sec is to short , 3-4 sec is better. Or other way like 2 press+hold. At least, you always can physically lock headlamp.

*PERFORMANCE

*​Manufacturer offers both NW and CW.
NW is little bit yellish to me. Check below. Still, it`s way better than CW. May be there will be Nichia version? I bet a lot of people prefer pay pair of extra bucks for better tint.



No visible PWM shimmering at any mode.
When LED reaches 70 degrees hot, H03 activates stepdown from T1 to T2
Light is perfectly diffused, very convenient for close-range work. There are also version with diffusor (H03F) and with OP (H03R).
still it can illuminate wide area around











H03RC has good stabilization. For test i used 18650GA






BTW, when you H03 turns OFF and you still need some light, just unscrew tailcap and then return it back. After this start LOW mode, you `ll get about 30 min of extra time in this mode )
Charge amperage is decent, 1A.
*OVERALL IMPRESSION*​
Skilhunt is in rough situation. They offer set of excellent headlamps with different optic and K. RC and non-RC. And there is almost no way to make them better (except better magnet which is just fix of current version, not new one). What about H03RC – good build quality (as before), perfect UI and light. Just fix magnet, the rest is really good.


----------



## tjb (Mar 9, 2018)

Awesome review! Very interested in this light. Couple notes:

Per their website, the rechargeable feature is only compatible with a 18650. Optional batteries are: 18650, 2x CR123A, or RCR123A. But it will not recharge 2x RCR123A according to the website. 

Run times are: 
http://www.skilhunt.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/21-1.jpg

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Nev (Mar 9, 2018)

It looks like the rubber holder has changed slightly , it has lost that annoying long bit at the top.


----------



## narmattaru (Mar 22, 2018)

hi, folks.

manufacturer wrote me they would start putting stronger magnet


----------

